# Help: Files sqmdata##.sqm and sqmnoopt##.sqm found on computer



## DreamCrystal (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok recently I found several files on my C: drive that were not there till around June 3rd of 2007. I tried to keep an eye on the files and a new one keeps getting added at random or almost random dates. I tried looking up about them (even here on Tech Support Guy) but what I found confused me. I want to know how to get rid of them if I can.

both files are sqmdata##.sqm and sqmnoopt##.sqm (the ## being some number) I tried scanning with avg and it said there was nothing wrong. I even scanned with Spybot and Ad-Aware SE Personal. I even thought that maybe my MSN messenger created them so I removed it hoping they will disappear. I wasn't sure if I could just deleted, but I need to know a simple way to get rid of them if possible


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Windows live messenger

http://filext.com/file-extension/SQM


----------



## DreamCrystal (Jul 8, 2007)

ah so these do not cause harm to my computer?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Don't think so as long as you are using Windows live messenger


----------



## DreamCrystal (Jul 8, 2007)

ah. And I though it was the that. I'm not on it so much so that may be why some of the dates are so distant from each other. Thanks for the help ^^


----------

